# Tractor parade, Oregon, ILL Oct. 2, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Saturday, October 2nd 
34th Autumn on Parade Tractor Show 
Oregon Park East, Oregon, Illinois. 9-4 pm. 
Call 815-732-3465.


----------

